# Network card in HP desktop stopped working



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

I Have a HP dc5000MT desktop. I run an ethernet cable from its network card {Broad NetXtreme Gigabit} to a Westell 327W router{this has worked for the last four years}. My laptop connects to the internet through this router using wireless and for test purposes through the ethernet port. I installed a new network card {Dynex DX-E102 PCI NetworkAdaptor}in the desktop. When i'm enabling either the old or new card through Control Panel, Network Connections, i get the message "acquirin network address,Firewalled".and it never enables. I ran Malwarebytes and no infections were found. I use AVG anti-virus and Internet Explorer. Thanks for your help


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

The card you have bought is for ethernet not wireless.

1. disable your old ethernet card.

2. Try and connect via ethernet cable if successful wireless is issue.

please update us.


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,thanks for the reply. The old card has been disabled and the new card has the ethernet cable pluged in. But the new card has the message "aquiring network address" and procedes not further same as the old card.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi 

1. Update the ethernet card drivers to the latest ones from the vendors website.

2. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose runas administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

I updated the drivers and used the cmd to enter the commands you ask.
After rebooting, the network icon comes up in the lower right corner. It's Status is connected, Speed 100MPS, with 61 packets sent, 0 packets received.When i try to connect to the internet the message "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" is displayed. I diagnose connection problems. I received Error 12007 server name or address could not be resolved. The green led on the Dynex network card blinks indicating network adapter sending or receiving data. I was able to ping successfully. I appreciate further help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Pleas post an* ipconfig /all *for us to review.


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

When i enter "cmd" and hit ok. I get C:\documents and settings\administrator>
I type ipconfig /all Windows IP Configuration is displayed, next line C:\documents and settings\administrator>
But no useful information. Help


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

It showed no infromation?

If it did show you a long list please do it again and then right click in cmd prompt area and choose select all and paste the info in your next reply.

It should show you this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Vader>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Starwars-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-160 Xtreme N Dual Band USB Ada
pter(rev.B)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-B0-62-60-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9d1:3578:9423:824d%33(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.31.233(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 November 2011 17:27:32
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 November 2011 17:27:32
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.31.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.31.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335553200
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-4B-B9-A3-00-1F-29-82-29-5F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-01-07-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::580d:5bf4:b39d:b3f9%29(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.31.148(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 November 2011 19:59:20
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 November 2011 19:59:20
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.31.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.31.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 620765440
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-4B-B9-A3-00-1F-29-82-29-5F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-29-82-29-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{620C6A7A-86B9-42A5-AF69-4EFAF4DD6E45}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {20A088A0-CBDE-4B33-9AD6-B727517DEBF1}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c14:f6c0:fde7:675b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c14:f6c0:fde7:675b%28(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{543A26DF-6C0C-4216-83C9-2673C4AB375B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EA516017-4FC7-497C-A0FB-49C9FF3EDBE3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Vader>ipconfig /all


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


This is all I get. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok strange right as a test uninstall all anti-virus software and firewall please. Please make sure you have copies of all programs ready for re-install before uninstalling.

Try and do an *ipconfig /all *again and see if you have internet connectivity.


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

I uninstall anti-virus software AVG and disable firewall .
I did an *ipconfig /all. *The results were the same as before {post #9}. Still no internet connectivity. "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" is displayed. I diagnose connection problems. I received Error 12007 server name or address could not be resolved. I appreciate you help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Download the winsock repair tool from the link below:
WinSock XP Fix download and reviews from SnapFiles

The winsock LSP fix below:
LSP-Fix - a free program to repair damaged Winsock 2 stacks 

Download IE8 first from below:
Download: Windows Internet Explorer 8 for Windows XP - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Unistall current version then install again from download link.

You can re-install and use your security software.


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

WinSockXP Fix Result was: problems fixed, reboot. LSP-Fix Result was: no problems found. Installed IE8 for XP. Still won't connect to the internet. Thanks for any help, Ed


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Ed can you connect via an ethernet cable to router Lan port and the other end to your computers Lan port.

Open a cmd prompt and type these commands and paste the results in your next reply.

*Ping (routers ip address)

Ping yahoo.com

nslookup yahoo.com

tracert yahoo.com

*


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's the results
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nslookup yahoo.com
*** Default servers are not available
Server: UnKnown
Address: 127.0.0.1

*** UnKnown can't find yahoo.com: No response from server

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If i ping with my laptop via same ethernet cable into the same port the results are

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lyons>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 4ms, Maximum = 17ms, Average = 13ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lyons> 
I appreciate your help. Ed


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try re-seating the ethernet NIC in the pci slot and try a different slot.

Change ethernet cable between pc and router.

Try plugging the ethernet cable into a different Lan port on router.
Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose run as administrator.
Try and do another *ipconfig /all *and paste into your next reply if succesful.


----------



## Edbobfamily (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, Tried all the above with the same results. If you have more ideas i'll try them. I may have to take it in for repair. Thanks for all the help to date. Ed


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please check in the bios that the Lan adapter is enabled and the Wlan adapter is also enabled.


----------

